# how to copy folder in dos, if possible



## Gamez_girl

is it possible to copy a folder in dos to a floppy disk in win98SE?


----------



## PC_Wiz

to copy all files from within a directory to a floppy diskette type the following command:

copy *.* a: <press enter>

NOTE: you can use command "cd" to change directory


----------



## mole

Use xcopy if there are sub-directories you want to copy. Xcopy has a full compliment of command line switches to accomplish many things from the command line in Windows that you have probably been lead to believe can only be done from the GUI.

For help with xcopy, copy or other commands that can be issued from the command line, type:

{command} /?

...where {command} is your command of interest.


----------



## KevinCh

Gamez_girl said:


> is it possible to copy a folder in dos to a floppy disk in win98SE?


try using XCOPY "c:\foldername\*" a: /k/e/d


----------



## Squashman

Nothing like digging up an old thread.


----------

